# Toronto: Dr. Jean Dodds Seminar Oct 17.



## Katie and Paddy's Mum (Mar 31, 2010)

thanks for posting this! Just checked, it's a Sunday so might be able to attend. What a great opportunity!

Kim


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

I'm also free but can't afford the cost of it right now unfortunately! I'd love to go and learn.


----------

